# [SOLVED] Bluetooth problem

## ryuuji

I just can't make the bluetooth (built in, no switch for on/off) work on my laptop (Lenovo) 

dmesg

```
[    1.901126] usb 1-4.4: Direct firmware load for ar3k/ramps_0x31010000_40.dfu failed with error -2

[    1.901129] Bluetooth: Configuration file not found ar3k/ramps_0x31010000_40.dfu

[    1.901130] Bluetooth: Loading sysconfig file failed

[    1.901135] ath3k: probe of 1-4.4:1.0 failed with error -2

```

```
ls /lib/firmware/ar3k

1020200                AthrBT_0x01020200.dfu    ramps_0x01020200_40.dfu

1020201                AthrBT_0x01020201.dfu    ramps_0x01020201_26.dfu

1020201coex            AthrBT_0x11020000.dfu    ramps_0x01020201_40.dfu

30000                  AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu    ramps_0x11020000_40.dfu

30101                  AthrBT_0x41020000.dfu    ramps_0x31010000_40.dfu

30101coex              ramps_0x01020001_26.dfu  ramps_0x41020000_40.dfu

AthrBT_0x01020001.dfu  ramps_0x01020200_26.dfu

```

```
rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

1: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

2: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:579c Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 0e)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)

00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series SATA AHCI Controller (rev 0e)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series USB xHCI (rev 0e)

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 0e)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 0e)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 0e)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 0e)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 0e)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Power Control Unit (rev 0e)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series SMBus Controller (rev 0e)

02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

04:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

kernel .config

http://pastebin.com/mZtmLbpK

What am I missing ?Last edited by ryuuji on Wed Dec 30, 2015 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Do you have the firmware file /lib/firmware/ath3k-1.fw ? The ath3k module need this file. Did you compile the Bluetooth support in modules or in the kernel image? Try in modules if not.

----------

## ryuuji

Yes I have ath3-1.fw in /lib/firmware. 

The bluetooth support is built in the kernel, will try later to built them as modules and see if it will work.

----------

## ryuuji

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Do you have the firmware file /lib/firmware/ath3k-1.fw ? The ath3k module need this file. Did you compile the Bluetooth support in modules or in the kernel image? Try in modules if not.

 

That solved it. Recompiled the kernel with the bluetooth support as MODULES and works now  :Very Happy: .

Thanks for helping a nood  :Razz: 

----------

## Aries97

This also helped me, thank you!

----------

## vasettoo

That's pretty strange. I had to built my firmware for intel ac 7260 in the kernel with path to /lib/firmware because Bluedio Vinyl Plus bluetooth headset couldn't load the required module(s) with pulseaudio, even my adapter was working built in as module in kernel.

----------

